# Hymer 522 van Tyres



## Petethefeet49 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello
Wonder if you could help me with a problem I have re van handling since changed rear van tyres especially on slow lane of motorway very prone to tramlining. Van ran on Continental Vanco 215/75 Ford Transit Base all round 2 months ago changed the rear to Avon Avanza AV9 as sidewalls were showing signs of cracking, fronts were ok Recently took van down motorway for first time .Quite shocked how van tended to wander following heavy goods tracks in motorway surface. it did not do this before at least not so markedly. Checked pressure all ok. Has anyone got any ideas. Hope I have not made a bad choice of tyre Dealer who fitted them did not have much to say and must admit tyres not my stong point. Any advise gratefully received. Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

It will possibly be because the sidewalls are stiffer. A beacuse they are new and B the AV9's are quite a firm sidewall. It tends to be more marked when changing the fronts.

So you are getting more communication / feedback from the chassis as to the surface of the road.

Nothing to worry about, not a tyre or a fitters fault, in my humble opinion, perfectly normal. If you are still worried or unsure, give the supplying tyre fitter or Avon a call. Maybe even pop back.

Are there any other symptoms? Issues with the tyres?

Is it a Twin RWD or FWD Transit?.

Have you re-tightened / checked the wheel nuts after 200-250 miles?. On twin rear wheel axle, it is often recomended that the nuts be re-tightened after a couple of hundred miles. Our Eura Mobil had a sticker on the habitation door warning of this, was in German mind.

TM


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have bridgestones all round on my HYMER [:lol: ] and mine has a bad habit of tramlining much more so than my previous van, makes it feel as though you have a flat or low tyre pressures.

Ron


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I think Trevor is right in that new tyres fitted to the front wheels quite often make the steering more sensitive. You'll adjust.


----------



## Petethefeet49 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Hymer 522 van tyres*

Thanks for the advice I think it was such a surprise how the handling had changed sort of got me wondering. Faced with a slight quandry now in about 1 year or so front s going to need changing , just as a thought would you match up with the rears which is what i was going to do originally, presume this would again worsen situation a bit hopefully not too much. Going to have to stay with the rears anyway cost too much to swap these as well.Thanks again for all your help new to all this but having a ball. Cheers Pete


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

Just to confuse the issue...I have AV9s on my B694 (Fiat Based, Twin Axle) and it drives as if on rails..very little tramlining or influence by passing lorries. No different to the previous original types.


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

On my Non motor home ducato i recently had trouble trying to control it on tram lines.this came on suddenly.

i then remembered i had inflated the tyres to maximum to carry a full load.

i then reduced the pressures back to the normal running pressure of 40psi(empty panel van) and the problem went away.

so check the pressures are correct for the speed/loading.

Roger


----------



## Petethefeet49 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello again
Thanks for all the helpfull advise, def a bit wiser now . Bought myself a digital pressure gauge both rear tyres inflated to 70lbs pressure.Then got laden vehicle weighed rear axle came in at 2020kgs. Per handbook rear tyre pressure stated to be 65lbs fully laden on Continental tyres . Spoke to tyre fitters who suggested a reduction in pressure to 65lbs
no more tramlining and vehicle drove as before. Tried a 30 mile motorway trip no signs of tyres overheating so i think will see how we go with that. Hope I am not missing something here but hope on right lines bearing in mind all the above thanks again


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

Hymer_Bay said:


> Just to confuse the issue...I have AV9s on my B694 (Fiat Based, Twin Axle) and it drives as if on rails..very little tramlining or influence by passing lorries. No different to the previous original types.


Put the same AV9 tyres on my Hymer 694 and it scared me, i thought that it ran better on the michelin tyres. Anyway hoping that it will settle when the newness wear off. guess could try reducing the pressures a little. Dont suppose anyone knows the torque settings for the wheel nuts and also correct pressures


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I just fitted 2 front Avons because I had problems sourcing Conti Vancos. The main difference seems to be that the Avons understeer more and some steering feel has been lost. 


SD


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

Hymer_Bay said:


> Just to confuse the issue...I have AV9s on my B694 (Fiat Based, Twin Axle) and it drives as if on rails..very little tramlining or influence by passing lorries. No different to the previous original types.


just wondering what your hymer hand book says on your tyre pressures using 215/75-R16 as in mine fully laden pressure is 80 psi yet the tyre says on the side wall max 77 psi for the AV9


----------

